# dyno day in SoCal anytime soon?



## ethan666 (Feb 20, 2003)

Was just wondering if anyone had heard of a SoCal dyno day coming up anytime soon. I've been having a hard time finding anyone that could hook me up on their dyno, and a dyno day sounds like the next best thing. Let me know if you've heard anything. I'd like to see what my stock SE-R gets before I add a CAI and exhaust.

Thanks!


----------

